# Fonts and font colors



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2006)

Some members like to personalize their posts with different fonts or font colors.

If you choose to do this, please be guided by the following:


Any color is fine for emphasis when used on a single word or short phrase. 
However, bright colors used for the whole post can be difficult for some members to read. If you wish to color the entire post, please use one of the more muted colors like "navy".
The same applies to the use of *bold* in your posts: Please restrict this only to a word or short phrase or sentence that you wish to give special emphasis.
In choosing a non-standard font, please keep the preceding comments regarding readbility in mind.

Thank you.


----------

